# How did you find Overclock.net?



## admin

So.... how did you find us?


----------



## DeathONator

I saw a google add for a new forum when I was checking my folding stats.


----------



## admin

I love you google!


----------



## alpinesix

yahoo


----------



## Xavier1421

You'll never believe this, but a tech told me about it. Over the phone one night, we were shootin the breeze for a long time while trying to work out some of my hybrid modem/router issues. I forget if he worked for Comcast or Motorola (I was on the phone alot with both)


----------



## Jonesey

i accidentally typed in .net instead of .co.uk. LOL


----------



## DigitalPhreak

I had a hard time finding any forums where people at least sounded as if they knew what they were talking about when it comes to overclocking. Then I ran across overclock.net on google. The site has been super helpful! Hats off to Plague and DeathOnator!


----------



## DeathONator

Wow, thanks a ton!


----------



## Xavier1421

Here here!!!...I wholly agree, in no particular order: Death, Plague, Admin







, all you guys make this site what it is. I know I wouldnt be here if Death and Plague werent so helpful. Admin listens extremely well to feedback...this site just rocks!


----------



## KuipeDogg

This is the first site/forum that
a) you dont think the people work for MICROSOFT
trying to leak false information

b)peoples arent biased based on sponsorship

c)people who know more than you dont make you feal like an idiot

PS: word up to PITTIES digitalphreak,

DEATh, Plague, Xavier keep the brains(and liquid coolant) flowin

PEACE!


----------



## del`

I found these forums by searching Google. Went into several other forums, but this one sure stood out. People here sure do seem to know that they are talking about. I'm planning on making a big use of these forums







.


----------



## Plague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*
The site has been super helpful! Hats off to Plague and DeathOnator!

i think death would rather have your pants off









lolz just kiddin deathy my lovey


----------



## DigitalPhreak

ha ha ha...:withstupi ...lol!


----------



## BigMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
So.... how did you find us?

found link from sharkey and darned glad i did


----------



## mr.man_dude

Google


----------



## DeaDLocK

Google got me here when I was in search of bits n bobs for my rig... Found info about Mobile CPU and kind of stumbled here via a google search on overclocking a mobile.

P.S Totaly agree Death Plauge and Admin keep this going... And I love that everyone wants to help and will even do some searching for info if they dont know. Great bunch of guys n gals here...

Im spreading the word... People ask me about my overclocking and I tell them to come here and speak with you guys.


----------



## admin

Thanks everyone for your responses so far







I agree DeathUNator and Plaguer are amazing.... actually EVERYONE who has asked a question or replied with a helpful answer should be thanked. Your questions and those helpful answers help thousands of others.


----------



## del`

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin*
Thanks everyone for your responses so far







I agree DeathUNator and Plaguer are amazing.... actually EVERYONE who has asked a question or replied with a helpful answer should be thanked. Your questions and those helpful answers help thousands of others.

Much





















admin. This site is simply amazing. I've only been here a couple of days and I feel like I've already learned so much. Many thanks to you and everyone else responsible for the site's success.


----------



## HaYChE

I typed in overclock in google and www.overclock.net came up in the side ads!


----------



## |2A|N

I Always go to overclocking sites just to see whats going on but ive never joined nor replied or asked any questions on them, but i came accross this site and it looked very nice and the post seem to be very liberal, so i decided to sign up and join, BTW i found this site thru FireFox IE in my opinion the best IE out there.


----------



## Ender

I totally forgot how...I think google, who knows lol


----------



## meggy

google


----------



## Crash

Im new at this forum stuff, and after going to 10 or better forums over a 2 week period.
*This forum* and Abits forum are the only ones I would trust with my equipment.


----------



## muffin

the voices in my head told me...they tell me lots of things, like how it would be a good idea to but the computer in another room to the monitor, mouse and keyboard...but that really was a bad idea...(i found you on google by the way)


----------



## Northwood226

I was looking for a overclocking site that I used to visit often that closed down ...

AL


----------



## CiX8

www.google.com

duh......


----------



## Aeolus

Google


----------



## VulcanDragon

Google, while doing research on whether to buy a new PC or upgrade my old one. This site convinced me to rebuild and OC.

Now if I could just get my RAM working right, and find a frickin' nVidia 6800 GT somewhere, I would be done!


----------



## Vigilante Justice

I just joined today and found this site while browsing the web. After reading some of the other replies, this seemed like a friendly, knowledgeable place to join. I don't know much about overclocking, but would like to learn eventually. Gotta start somewhere so I choose here.


----------



## Northwood226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
Google, while doing research on whether to buy a new PC or upgrade my old one. This site convinced me to rebuild and OC.

Now if I could just get my RAM working right, and find a frickin' nVidia 6800 GT somewhere, I would be done!

When you are working on computers .. you are never done !! LOL

_*ARV*_


----------



## RyKnow

SINISTER recommended it to me in joint ops demo when i was having cpu problems

glad i was on the same server as him this place rocks


----------



## killahbee

google ad... dont yall love google?


----------



## Redeye

Do you know what...........i cant remember.. but im here now


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

I, like many others found this site through google, when I first entered the world of overclocking. Back when I had the all-mighty RADEON 7000 64mb (PCI) and Biostart U8668-D mobo! lol


----------



## setite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Here here!!!...I wholly agree, in no particular order: Death, Plague, Admin







, all you guys make this site what it is. I know I wouldnt be here if Death and Plague werent so helpful. Admin listens extremely well to feedback...this site just rocks!



I second that... and I found yall on google..


----------



## YiffyGriffy

I came here from a link on another site...wasn't looking for any kind of help, but I had just gotten a computer that wouldn't get stones and old fruit thrown at me so I thought I'd join a community


----------



## Lando95

NoAffinity pointed me in this direction! Thanks NoAffin!


----------



## Zeus

I was told about this site by a US Microsoft techie. We was waiting for a server to reboot and we started chatting about overclocking. He said it was the best site of overclocking and I agree... I'ts number one in my books....

A big well done to Admin & moderators for creating the best oc'ing forums in the world....


----------



## slow'puter

I was reading my older PC mobo manual, and there was a section on overclocking, and not knowing what it was, I google it, chose a link and here I am.


----------



## BSman

I was searching of some overclocking info using google. It brought me here. This is the best overclocking form i've ever been to. No one makes you fell stupid for asking a noob question. All you people rock!


----------



## Lostnhell

I was having problems with cooling, and knowing that overclockers were the kings of PC cooling I googled, and here I am.


----------



## MrSmiley

google me scotty, I was looking and hoping for a way to overclock my eMachine mobo.


----------



## andy8125

i forgot....how i found this site.


----------



## Evil XP2400

I was trying to overclock my XP1700 and found the site on google...

After reading here for a day I purchased a XP-M2400, Abit Nf7-s and some PC3200. Then I started cutting holes everywhere in my case, and now I basically live here.


----------



## Armend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

I love you google!


yup me 2 lol


----------



## Denmor

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog le

interestingly enough thats about the same number of o's I always get on Google


----------



## blob

i was trying to OC my intel mobo, and i did it!


----------



## dualshock

i googled it when i was looking for a good oc forum to start partipating in. great site!


----------



## zipster

I found my way here after I saw a piece of what was on Call for Help on G4Tech TV.


----------



## Fah Q

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zipster*

I found my way here after I saw a piece of what was on Call for Help on G4Tech TV.


Same here


----------



## Pirate

cant exactly remember, but was looking to overclock and this site popped up


----------



## Transonic

one of my friends IM'd me a link to a thread from here.... i've been here ever since.

my head hurts from all the reading









this is the best site evar!!!


----------



## hexogenn

The best way to find awsome sitez is *GOOGL**E*









Found oc.net that way....


----------



## vancuver

GoogLe.com


----------



## Jonesey

Yup i googled id aswell


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I found overclock.net by google =)


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andy8125*

i forgot....how i found this site.



wow, how did he get -22 reps lol
















I found this site through google when i was looking for information on how to overclock graphics cards.


----------



## dex100

bad posts? his block is red, I want a red block


----------



## The_Manual

hmm.... how did I find the site.

I was looking for some sites on overclocking so I typed in loads of address's and I found this one which looked very good, so I joined, glad I did now


----------



## demol1sh3d

I google searched bizznitch, then was reading stuff, then clicked a link and ten at the bottom of the screen it said cool links...and one of them was overclock.net...good 'ol bizznitch.


----------



## blob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. MuMbLeS*

wow, how did he get -22 reps lol
















I found this site through google when i was looking for information on how to overclock graphics cards.


 You missed it. That guy sucked and gave everyone Rep- when we could REP- people. A whole bunch of people just REP-'d him. HAHAHA he left after that


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Thats pretty bad..you start out with 10..lol


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blob*

You missed it. That guy sucked and gave everyone Rep- when we could REP- people. A whole bunch of people just REP-'d him. HAHAHA he left after that


----------



## Transonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blob*

You missed it. That guy sucked and gave everyone Rep- when we could REP- people. A whole bunch of people just REP-'d him. HAHAHA he left after that










 LOL the good ole days







btw, can u say back from the dead? I posted here back when I was a baby *7 months ago**:*
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*

one of my friends IM'd me a link to a thread from here.... i've been here ever since.

my head hurts from all the reading









this is the best site evar!!!


----------



## xie67

holy cow this thread has been resurected, better give it some more legs.

i found overclock.net when i was scouring the internet looking for info on XP-M's overclocking and it linked up to here of some other web page to here while on GOOGLE.

dammn' and i have never spent so much time on a forum as i do here.

cheers


----------



## ItsLasher

Searched Overclocking and this was second on the list I read a few threads and signed up and been here ever sence


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

FOUND IT LOOKING FOR INFO ON MY dfi BOARD...


----------



## Crashed

FOund this site on google while looking for a way to unlock multis on my xp2500


----------



## AMD64

google baby. all the way.


----------



## clueless-oc

i was sitting on the looking to find out if upgrading to an amd system would be good. then i saw some site on overclocking and decided to check it out. then i searched for overclocking an amd and this site came up multiple times. you guys are great.


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

I was acutally looking for Case Modding sites, and found the casemod section of this forum, so i would read all the threads for a long time. I finally registered after seeing all the cool ppl here.

The casemod section is what brought me here, the community is what kept me comgin back!


----------



## 3hirty6ix

somehow found this through alot of affiliated links.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

So.... how did you find us?


GOOGLE: http://www.google.com/search?q=Overc...-US:unofficial
at the bottom.







i always go for bottom result! its a nasty habit


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Well i needed to Get my PSU to work with no mobo, I googled and found Overclock.net and i signed on to ask. someone recomended buying the adapter they make for running the PSU with no motherboard. I just looked at it and decided to try to do it without buying it. I took some old PSUs i had laying around and got it on the second try







the first PSU is dead. I needed the PSU because i was having voltage Fluctuations because it was under heavy load. I then ditched the second PSU for a ANTEC truecontrol 550. Once i was on the site i just started helping it was only natural for me. i had a wealth of knowledge and just started answering the questions. that was 7 months ago. Feels like a lifetime









Anyways thats my story.


----------



## iwannaplaygames

the one, the only, the latest, the greatest, it's banned in china iiiiiiiiitt's GOOGLE


----------



## systemaxd

Cant exactly rember how i found this site but i do know i was jumping from one site to another trying to find info on overclocking and others overclocks on the nvidia 5900 and this site just looked good since it is just a fourm not a mix between a news site and a fourm of overclocking. As for the search engine i was using yahoo a little in my overclocking search.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iwannaplaygames*

the one, the only, the latest, the greatest, it's banned in china iiiiiiiiitt's GOOGLE


ROFL banned in china...


----------



## Jori

Well I was planning on building my own rig, went to Tigerdirect.com (which "computer parts for sale was googled XD) and saw under RAM "Overclockers RAM". so I googled in Overclock and found this site.


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

So.... how did you find us?


found it trying to escape the tearny of the mods/admins/some members on my old fourm god i hate that fourm... so.... google







i typed in "overclock fourm" and looked at a few and well... whitch one did i chose again..???


----------



## 42o DrEwTiMe 42o

I found this site in my hours of research for building my computer heh. Was curious about overclocking and searched. And i figured that a site that said "overclocking.net" would be a pretty good place to get some info. So here i am!


----------



## PCNerd

I found this site by searching on google if my mobo can be overclocked


----------



## Lethargic Squirrel

Coworker told me about it. He went nuts when my Rep+ exceeded his even though he had more posts... finally gave up when I got to 58 and he was still at 12. ROFL!


----------



## BaRT_MaN

Hi, just got on. I found the site on yahoo. I finally found a great site on overclocking! Tight website with great information! Laterz,


----------



## Tom Clancy

I found oc.net when i was searching google about overclocking


----------



## SoFaKiNgHiGh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaRT_MaN*

Hi, just got on. I found the site on yahoo. I finally found a great site on overclocking! Tight website with great information! Laterz,


hey dude welcome lol how ironic thats ur first post








i found overclock.net when searching for various internet computer shops on google







cant be google can ya!!


----------



## Chipp

I was trying to find out how to get more performance out of my graphics card, and somewhere (I think it might have been HardOCP) I found out about overclocking. And then, Google brought me here.


----------



## intelc4004

I was lookin for a really good overclocking forums after I got my compo set up. I reviewed a bunch of sites for what the people post like, if they know what they're talking about/attitude etc. and this is the friendliest place I've seen. Also the dark blue over light blue layout for the forums is very easy on the eyes, unlike some ugly green one I saw


----------



## Shogun_69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelc4004*

I was lookin for a really good overclocking forums after I got my compo set up. I reviewed a bunch of sites for what the people post like, if they know what they're talking about/attitude etc. and this is the friendliest place I've seen. Also the dark blue over light blue layout for the forums is very easy on the eyes, unlike some ugly green one I saw











oh lol sup guys


----------



## Xavier1421

Welcome to the forums!

Tell us how you managed to come across Overclock.net Shogun


----------



## BFRD

Google for me. Trying to decide on getting a fx55 or Pent EE. I ended up with a 3500+ Winny, but that was only temporary.


----------



## el mailman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

So.... how did you find us?



cant evn rember


----------



## manutdfan

found you guys through google. The wonderous joys that google can bring up.


----------



## Scruff

I typed www.overcloak.com in the URL bar when trying to find a site devoted to computers (specifically high performance ones) and when I got my little MSN website not found page it said, "Are you looking for www.overclock.net?", so I clicked it...


----------



## Niklas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

So.... how did you find us?



I was searching for ways to overclock my AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 1mb L2 cache. 
So, I found something about my proccessor listed in your forum and that's how I found you.


----------



## FREE

GOOGLE!! i was just looking for info on how to overclock and this site was one of the top selections and ive been addicted ever since!


----------



## Ludaz

*GOOGLE!!*

and boy am I glad I found you guys...


----------



## Bindusar

IE...and it has never been the same since!


----------



## wowza

I found it on the ever fabuluous GOOGLE


----------



## Chim3ra

i just typed it into the address bar and it came up.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

I was looking for a guide on how to OC a cpu and this is one of the sites that came up in the search and I have been stuck here ever since.


----------



## X-Zenity

i searched overclock on google


----------



## WarGreymon

referral from a fellow student at my college. you know him as Lostnhell


----------



## J3r3my

Teh almighty Google was how i found this site.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarGreymon*

referral from a fellow student at my college. you know him as Lostnhell


Hey! Another guy from the Springs!


----------



## klnospicy

from yahoo!! and this is the frist site that i join to found infromation and learn!!
and i think one is enough if is like this!!!
when everyone is friendly 
when pro is everywhere
admin and mod are here most of the time
(special for me) no one gonna laugh at you english if you miss spell @@
most of the time ppl reply with in 5 min!!

personally i learn more than 60% of my computer knowage at overclock.net

and i got my frist rep by being helpful together i feel so happy about it

even tho i dont have much time as be4 but i still love to come around and is just good to be around


----------



## ThaWaxShop

haha i typed "how to overclock" in google and one of the threads came up


----------



## 6600Gt1047

google. glad i found u guys 2.


----------



## chic_magnet

hmmm i found it when i searched for overclocking AMd 64 cpu`s.. damn nice place this one..
totally rocking for a noob like me..


----------



## jws

searching thru google for guru3d and saw forum in side bar. came to check it out


----------



## SPHERE

^welcome







enjoy your stay there is no question that we cant answer









eg: meaning of life = 786403 x 68947658 / how many mistakes intel has made + how cool amd is


----------



## -Jeppe-

google

when I was trying to find some info on how to how OC found this site and I didn't have to look any where else


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well i needed help and i searched on google and...then POW pops up oc.net forums...i thought i would check it out...and well here i am.


----------



## fstfrddy

google brought me here


----------



## TheLatinHeat

I google it baby! YEA! and you know what I came across alot of forum but this one was the only one with my answers abotu Overclocking my baby AthlonXP 1700+







Beside, reading other peoples post here made me realize how cool of a place this board is.


----------



## sladesurfer

Google baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frisbeeofdeath51

Google + boredom + Computer problems

Love the site, very friendly and helpful.


----------



## alpha57

i think admin should send a thank you card to google. i was just looking for ways to OC my old VC, and google gave me this site. Since then, i just spend 1/4 of my free time on this site.


----------



## Remonster

I have a friend (adult) who builds computers for a living (he asks people what they want in it, he buys and assembles and then acts as tech support when needed) and he reccomended you guys for me to go to when I has smaller problems because in order for me to call him and ask I had to wait till after 7 when he came home from his day job. I googled you guys and fell in love with the site and the community in the least homosexual way possible.


----------



## gonX

Believe it or not, there was a poster on it in my city :***:


----------



## Chozart

Whoa... talk about bringing back to life the old threads









Plain old Google when my rig was havin' hiccups.


----------



## Xavier1421

There was a poster in Denmark for Overclock.net?!?


----------



## Chozart

Poster as in a piece of paper on a wall or a person who types nonense here (aka me)


----------



## beret9987

I found it when I was planning out my AMD rig and was one of those guests until I decided it might actually be worth it to join a forum which is was! I like live on this site now...


----------



## [email protected]

I searched for overclocking, and there it was.....
Google is ocn.net friend!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beret9987*


I found it when I was planning out my AMD rig and was one of those guests until I decided it might actually be worth it to join a forum which is was! I like live on this site now...


I live here too! Go straight down the Intel Highway, and turn left on PSU Lane. You'll find my place around there somewhere, near the Compile a New Rig Square


----------



## sladesurfer

Porn website







J/K only







Believe it or not,i was searching for some parts for my SUV and OCN just came out of no where.


----------



## Andrewchamp

Lol I had my dell inspiron 2400 and was googling how to increase your computers performance and I found this site. Before I found this site I knew nothing about computers except the basics. This forum had inspired me to love computers. Lol before this site I thought all games on pc had crappy graphics. Thank you overclock.net and the whole community for paving the way to my now favorite hobby.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Google. I was looking for a forum for help....I seem to end up Helping more lol.


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Google. I was looking for a forum for help....I seem to end up Helping more lol.


You got that right you are a great helper.Thanx enterprise.


----------



## BrinNutz

I don't know, I think someone at another forum, to be left nameless (bunch of whiny people there), pointed me over here, and now I'm on my way to 1,000 posts...w00t.

Oh yea, I live here too.

Chozart and I used to live next door to each other, but me moved down to the third world country of Inteland


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*


There was a poster in Denmark for Overclock.net?!?


Yes, the paper-on-a-wall ones







I think it's weird, because there's NADA people from Denmark apart from me and Tigerplayer.


----------



## leimrod

hmm... google seems to be taken so i'll go with altavista







Like others was searching for some info about some hardware I was planning on buying and stumbled in here. Liked a few of the threads I read so I joined.


----------



## hermit

a friend told me about overclo=ckingt my rig when i was complainnig about my performance. then i searched google and found this.

best forum i've ever been on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andrewchamp*


You got that right you are a great helper.Thanx enterprise.










Only too glad to be of service









Its an Addictive site as im sure alot will agree on that.


----------



## smallia16

i found by searching "overclock intel celeron" in google and i landed here


----------



## Dreko44

I decided i wanted to overclock my 165 opty but i wanted to do it right, and read about it. So i typed :how to "Overclock" and this site was in the search results. Thank god, not only overclocking but many many subjects overclock.net has helped me with. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheLegend

Another tally in the Google column.

It's a very addictive site to be sure. I've learned so much here and can only hope to pay it forward.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Google. I was looking for a forum for help....I seem to end up Helping more lol.


I know the feeling


----------



## Essy

I wanted to learn about overclocking so I googled...like everyone else


----------



## Melcar

Too lazy to find out if I already posted on this thread







. Found OCN when I typed "overclocking" on my browser.


----------



## Whyifide

I found it when typing "nice, loving, and helpful community that cares and supports you" in Google.


----------



## Tyrker

When I first heard of overclocking I decided to type in www.overclock.com but then one time I forgot if it was .com or .net so I typed in .net and been here ever since.


----------



## RickJS

Googled my computer problems and someone had the same problems in here. I fixed it, a month later I had another one and remembered this site. This kept happening over and over til eventually my dad and I just stayed. I say that because, when my dad has a problem he can't fix he tells me to ask you guys here for help.


----------



## FearSC549

Google 'overclock' becase I only know how to overclock a GFX and not CPU.


----------



## numlock2.0

A friend referred me!


----------



## CWell1337

Had a friend before I started to OC, or before I had a computer at all lol, who said he OC'd his rig and everyone thought he was a god on some Overclocking forums. So I decided to check it out. Ended up searching here after a Google and I found his name. Only to find out he has been a member for less than a year and has a whopping ZERO posts!

But it's cool. His lying ways brought me home..


----------



## pbasil1

Google search results for "how to overclock" It was like the second listing... so a came and joined


----------



## Sideburns

typed overclocking into google probably...I dono.


----------



## TriplePlay

An e-friend told me about how much this place rocked.


----------



## rottenotto

I got interested in OC and bored with my other OC forums.... this seemed like a logical place to look .


----------



## phantomgrave

I was building my pc and was looking for recommendations about what stuff was better at the time through google.


----------



## Snerp

I did a search on google for something.


----------



## blackeagle

google search for me too, can't even remember what I was searching for, read around for a while then decided to join.


----------



## The Argosy

I Googled some part and came in through that door.


----------



## legoman786

How to OC a 5600XT.


----------



## 1c0n

wow old thread. i was on hear over a year ago. couldnt remember my username tho, and the email i'd used, is nolonger registered, so i couldnt find out. made a new one









this was one of 3 i was members of in late 04/early 05. the only one i could remember tho. which is fine, because its the one i liked the best


----------



## johnnys

my dear friend JORI..... :F


----------



## an51r

1 w45 80r3d l1k3 n0w ju57 57um8l3d up0n 17


----------



## atomicfission92

Typed Overclock in google and it was the first thing to come up


----------



## ebotnf

ITS my first time on aforum ever... I`m not new to pc`s but I finally finished building my own piece by piece and started overclocking... next thing you know I was looking for some advice and bang this site came up first on yahoo.........

All this time on the net and I never knew about it.... man am I glad I found this site...

Big up to all the guys who helped me so far especially Penycillian(first person I spoke to) as well as Exad, Enterprise1701 and IceDon for the great advice.....

Thanks again

I have a basic knowledge of all things pc... but will try to help all wherever I can...

Also if anyone just wants to chat off the forum feel free to mail me I dont have IM yet but will be setting one up soon....


----------



## The Duke

I blame Plague, his info on AMD Mobile Socket "A" brought me here


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I blame Plague, his info on AMD Mobile Socket "A" brought me here









Also how I came to be here... But I already posted in here back in 2004


----------



## gobygoby

I was beginning my search for computer parts for my new build. I came across some modding sites and got hooked. So I used the keywords "computer mod, pc mods, pc modding" a bunch of links came up and checked them all out. This site peaked my interest by the proffesional looks, good organization, number of members and posts. I stayed becase its a great community and the members here are by FAR the best group of people I have met on forums, and I frequent many of them!








for OC.net and the members!


----------



## Safetydan

In preparation for my first OC I was searching on google for a guide and came up with Death's OC guide on this site. Since then I've found it to be a great place for info on everything computer related!


----------



## Medic

Pretty much as above... was purchasing new components to build a rig with (which I want to learn how to OC) and up pops a few links to this forum... over and over again.

I searched for the motherboard, memory, video card... etc... and each time... well... I just had to join in


----------



## The Pook

Post by someone here when looking for a hardware review.


----------



## TheEddie

I was trying to OC a k7 Athlon... and like someone else said, Overclock.net came up first in google.


----------



## Mootsfox

Googling for 7600gs volt mods. You guys were the first hit...second, third and fourth.


----------



## d3daiM

Yup, I was looking for an overclocking guide on google..

Boy, did I come to the right place!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
I was trying to OC a k7 Athlon... and like someone else said, Overclock.net came up first in google.

Yeah something along those lines


----------



## cgrado

google search for overclocking or motherboards or something. signed up within the week.


----------



## NEvolution

I was looking for overclocking information and quickly stumbled upon Overclock.net
And from there.........I'm here and lovin' it.


----------



## Bindusar

Surprised I didn't see this thread before...googled "overclock ati 9800 pro" as I was looking for other guides.


----------



## ImAClocker

Newegg Reviews/Google!


----------



## [)[email protected]

The fact that this is such a large community, diversely exploring overclocking on all aspects of computing (hardware/software/networking/etc), it is an easy find through ANY search engine. As such, this is how I found the forums!


----------



## bradleyl20

i think i was looking for a new video card at the time it was a geforce 5500 overclocked verison, when i search that overclock.net came up.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

i used google to search for some decent 478 boards and overclock.net came up and has been my second home ever since


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

I googled "Not posting, I want to throw my computer out the window" and this is the first site that came up


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


I googled "Not posting, I want to throw my computer out the window" and this is the first site that came up










lol


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

In June 2005 I got my first really big o/c and was compelled to share my experience with others. I went to Google, my homepage for the last few years, and typed in "overclocking forum" and then had a look at the forums that showed in the top few results. I ended up posting details of my experience in both extremeoverclocking.com and overclock.net and found that the responses I got here were greater in number and more pleasant and friendly in nature than I got at the other forum. I also got an intuitive, good feeling from this forum, which seemed absent from the other one.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## theCanadian

Posting in *admin* thread!!!!

A friend verbally referred me.


----------



## ZTR1760

googled for dell 2650 (or some old model) video card upgrade and this came up I just wanted more than 16mb of video ram lol


----------



## DarkNite

Google, wanted to OC my new e4600


----------



## 3XPeriment

Google.







Gotta love it.


----------



## zacbrain

hmmm... i wanted to build a pc, no site had an up to date how to thing, but then i found this site, and its FAQ section, which to me was better setup then and noob freindly.

haha, i rep begged.








. i was such a noob


----------



## CudaBoy71

This one time at band camp.. I can't remember.. I think I had a few adult beverages and just fell in here..


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

It's been longer than my feeble memory allows, but I was running a 1.6Ghz Willamette then (yeah 2 1/2 years ago...) and probably sought some advice on overclocking it. I hadn't overclocked since my 500Mhz P!!!, so I was a little rusty (and novice).

My first hardware purchases immediately after joining were a 30 cap P4 Galatin, Abit IC-7 Max 3 mobo, and DDR500, all expressly purchased for optimal results. That 30 cap has sentimental value and is currently operating in its role as the little brother's PC.

I got hooked to the site and the hardware bug in general and am proud to say I've owned... 6 different _primary_ rigs in the last 2 years. Wow... haven't added them up before.


----------



## nitrousflash

How I found overclock.net:
When I was sleeping, I had a dream, an angel whispered "overclock.net" into my ear. The rest is history.


----------



## Ofosho

I didn't find ocn, ocn found me.

Actually I forget and it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## smoke12291

lol nitrous..

well, i was on cyberpower (no flames please!) and was checking out what they have. at the time, i was a complete noob and i saw the word "overclock". now i had NO idea was this "overclock" thing was, so i google it. low and behold OVERCLOCK.NET WAS FIRST ON THE LIST









thanks google!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

gizoogle

looking for overclocking advice on my first build


----------



## charliemack

Irritation with an Emachines PC caused me to rebuild it using new parts and old ones combined for my first custom built, So it didn't work on the first few go's so i went to google and i typed in my problems and overclock.net had a thread with my exact same problem it's been an addiction ever since


----------



## sabermetrics

saw the case mod build logs by cyberdruid... got hooked, as many do...


----------



## Derp

Googled my motherboard for overclock help and found the massive 800 post thread on just the P5N-E SLI.


----------



## Tricky

Googled the word overclock !


----------



## silverbullet132

google'd overclock LOL


----------



## djhacker

Google


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Google'd overclocking.


----------



## IEATFISH

Computer problems. I hung around for a little bit and saw how great this place was and joined. I had built my computer about a year before and unlike some, was pretty glad with my built, save the 8600gt I had gotten. Should have gone with the 8800. Now I know where to come. It is great being able to help others too. This site is great.


----------



## nafljhy

google'd how to overclock dell vostro 200.









yea, i know.. its a dell... but you know what though? i did OC it. i got it up to 3.33GHz from 2.66GHz. YAYUH!


----------



## Ziox

I found it threw Google, trying to look up what graphics card i want next =) When i had my 1st hp comp. Then by looking at this site and seeing other people ideas It convinced me to try and build a computer from stratch and watercool it. This site has inspired me to build and mod computer cases and now its what i wanna try to do when im older. btw Im 15 now XD


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Friend showed me, Cratchet311


----------



## archangelabove

Found through google, looking for "overclocking forums"


----------



## xz3rorom3o

Brother


----------



## raven117

google in school while bored, haven't looked back since.


----------



## shizdan

An ad in Playgirl Haha Jk

I dont even know...


----------



## DennisC

I googled Overclock because I wanted to learn more about overclocking and found this site.


----------



## jrharvey

I typed "Overclock" in the google bar and OC.net just appeared first and i got hooked


----------



## Aawa

googled reviews for items i wanted to purchase for my build and also overclocking guides. stuck around from there.


----------



## McStuff

A friend from another forum showed me ocn.


----------



## Unstableiser

I can't remember, haha! I think it was Google though.


----------



## Sikkamore

Found it through google while searching for a computer problem that I had no idea how to fix. I solved the problem, then decided to have a look around and fell in love <3


----------



## rx7racer

My brother is the one that introduced me to it.

He was just getting into oc'ing and had the new tech, I had been oc'in but was on a P3 1.Ghz oc'ed to 1.2GHz, that was when a couple hundred MHz was a good oc.

But yea, DevilDriver , he's never on anymore nor do I talk to him, hhhmmm, maybe he'll come back someday.


----------



## ChrisB17

Came across is searching "overclocking" on newegg.


----------



## Shield

My favourite domestic OC/modding forum was shut down and with it went the entire national OC/modding community. I was therefor forced to find another site for my daily fix







Glad I found this site!


----------



## 3XPeriment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousflash*


How I found overclock.net:
When I was sleeping, I had a dream, an angel whispered "overclock.net" into my ear. The rest is history.


New sig quote.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i was on a server playing FEAR


----------



## sLowEnd

I googled "overclock"

Overclock.net was the 3rd thing on the list


----------



## VCheeZ

Was checking on the Google where my own overclocking forums site was on the list and finded teh OCN


----------



## DjQurt

Google.com


----------



## Microsis

OCN found me!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Good question... I have no idea, now that I think of it, but so nostalgic!! Been here since '06, but didn't really join till '07.


----------



## Fox_Smash

I was searching for a site looking for help on overclocking my athlon 64 3000+(on yahoo),and this site came up as a result. 
Thanks to this site i made my first ever overclock.


----------



## lemans81

Searching about overclocking my 3600 brisbane on yahoo....


----------



## Zulli85

Pretty sure Warcraft III wouldn't run on my old PC like 3 years ago and it was driving me absolutely insane. Someone suggested a BIOS update and it solved the problem. I was SO happy that it worked and came back here whenever I needed help. Now I'm just a regular here at OCN.


----------



## Spart

YouTube - George Bush uses 'The Google'


----------



## dasparx

i've got here when i was looking for a [email protected] team


----------



## reezin14

Was curious about overclocking,did a google search and this seemed to be the best site for learn from(it is no doubt).


----------



## manuvikram007

Google Uncle take me to this site..........lol
while i was searching e8400 oc guide......


----------



## m3th0d

searched "overclock" in Google and clicked on the first link


----------



## Mxbn0

i was looking for pr0n









just bored with toms so i did a google search for high end comps and this is what i was, unfortunatly for my school grades, was left with XD


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

holy crap we're above wikipedia for "overclock" in google.


----------



## Sistum Id

I was researching for my first build. Googling around at other peoples set up an what not. It came down to 3 forums I was bouncing around. OC Forums, Overclock.net, or XtremeSystems Forums. I ended up staying here. Funny thing is I'm not very active with my other forums that I been with for 5+ years. I've got maybe 100+ post and just lurk around. I love this forum for its debates on illegal pirates, vista vs xp, pc vs mac, gears vs halo or whatever else. Its fun!!!


----------



## TrustKill

bobcool talked to me about it nonstop. then as soon as I got interested he vanished Â¬_Â¬


----------



## brandon6199

A friend told me about it.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Over the years I have used google to search problems I was having with my PC's. OCN kept coming up with the answer over and over again...I ended up looking though some of the builds here and decided it was a good time to try overclocking again and do some water cooling...Damn you OCN now I can't stop. I spend most of my time here and can't remember what I did with a computer before I found OCN. Now what? lol


----------



## 31337pcs

Google keyword overclock.


----------



## dskina

Googled "overclock".


----------



## legoman786

Trying to find a way to get rid of my viruses/spy/mal/everyware using that one program that I forgot the name of.


----------



## wallyworld96

I came across this extremely helpful forum attempting to figure out rebuild problems on some school donation computers on yahoo. This site gave me the courage to start from scratch, buy all my parts from dealers, and build my first real rig. Iv sat for months reading just about every thread here to learn the basics and more. The people here are interesting enough to follow and have no problems answering even the dumbest questions. Iv had absolutely no problems buying from the "for sale" thread, and have used the deals thread for almost everything else. This is the most informative site in existence! Maby one day ill figure out OCing CPU and GPU, cause im still intrigued of your powers over processors. Thank you for all your time and i have recommended you to all my computer literate friends.

overclock.net FTW!


----------



## Tator Tot

I found OCN through a member here Hometoast, cause he told me this was a good place for info sharing and news on computers.


----------



## KloroFormd

I asked the all-knowing oracle (Google) for a site filled with overclocking knowledge. This is what I found.


----------



## Clox

Google searched "overclock 680i"


----------



## Brutuz

Google, searched for cheap deals on AMD Athlon 64s and the for sale section came up here.


----------



## Takendown2

i used google to search up some of my old E6420 and this popped up alot so i decided to join and now i got hooked up,


----------



## /Ben

I used Google.com's search ability. Then I typed in " Overclock forum ". This website was 2nd of 3rd hit. The other 2 looked amateuristic.


----------



## Xye

I found it looking for Case mod's. I found Ice_Owl's scratch build aluminium case i think it was and joined from there really.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I can't remember anymore...


----------



## DK_mz

i was playing battlefield 2 online with some guys from australia, and i wasked them what graphics cards they could recomend and they told me to check out ONC,

so here i am, OCN is simply the best


----------



## loony

I found it looking for help in overclocking my K6-2 lol, i remember how everyone helped me and i pushed that puppy to 600mhz on stock voltages and cooling lol!!! Suicide run much!


----------



## Dawlish7

Reccomended by a friend







whilst drooling over some of cyber druids master pieces


----------



## blackjack23

i googled " overclocking forums" then BAM!!! the was OCN


----------



## karan.t

Looking for help to build my first PC and found this on Google


----------



## burning-skies

i was searching google for TT armor mods, and came across 'Gobys' build log and was very impressed indeed. i was then more of a lurker for around 6month then finaly joined up and now im pretty much on it when ever i get a spare minute! its a great site


----------



## prracer6

I googled pc cases


----------



## We Gone

Google search looking for OC help


----------



## Tsuna

was just interesting in overclock so i google-ed and found this great forum!


----------



## _Trev

Little brother was playing CS:S, and happened to enjoy the Overclock.net "gg" server.
Eventually I started playing it, and wanted to see what Overclock.net was.


----------



## Indignity

Actually from over at [H]. Somebody had posted a pic of one of CD's builds & a link to it, so I started stalking him here.


----------



## Danylu

I can't remember, I think when I continuously googled my problems OCN and the EVGA 780i overclocking guide came up so I joined and posted my own problems.


----------



## GymieSmallz

Raider put me on to it!


----------



## hiiyah777




----------



## KC_Flip

Well I was checking out Lian Li cases on newegg. In one of the reviews someone mentioned Soldam cases. So I hit up Google and found this thread. So I'm putting the blame on CD for me ending up here.


----------



## N2Gaming

doing a google search is how I found it. I think I was looking for overclocking guidlines.


----------



## hxcnero

Cs:s


----------



## spaceballsrules

I was at Tom's Hardware, and someone in a thread mentioned this site as a good resource for info on water cooling.
I am very happy to have found it








Now I might actually attempt to OC my modest rig with the vast knowledge base now at my fingertips HaHaHa


----------



## getllamasfast

I searched "overclock" into google and BAM! there it was.


----------



## FallenFaux

While I was trying to fix my many, many, many, 680i issues. Google loves OCN.


----------



## FearSC549

Some bird flew by and told me about this site.


----------



## hout17

When I was running a socket 754 rig I was doing some googling for more OC info and bam OCN socket 754 club popped up.


----------



## Andr3az

My dad once said: If you change some things in BIOS, your computer will be faster.

So I did some googling and I found this


----------



## SacredChaos

Too be quite honest I can't remember (though it was like 3months ago lol). I think I was searching how to overclock a CPU on yahoo.com and this site was close to the top. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


I asked the all-knowing oracle (Google) for a site filled with overclocking knowledge. This is what I found.


same here!!!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Google!


----------



## xavier_pr84

was looking through google on how to overclock my pc and now here i am


----------



## Nv1si0n

My brother, Aaroman!


----------



## xobile133769

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


Google!


same here.
Google is the solution to everything.


----------



## CoolerMasterD

I own the internet and I noticed how much traffic this site gets everyday so I thought I'd drop in and see whats up.

Nice site by the way.

Really though I think it was google, I've been addicted to this website ever since.


----------



## robbo2

I brought the 9850BE an wanted to get into overclocking so i done some google searches an found this to be the best most helpful site an now im an ocn addict


----------



## oregonducks45

from co-worker sunburnti


----------



## Bonez

I bought a PC pre-built which had an ASUS P5N E sli mobo and the settings were all on auto......those of you who have had one of these are probably laughing now. Well the board was unstable and crashed a few times and I was very much the noob just not knowing where to start.







:swearing:

I think I typed ASUS P5N E sli in to Yahoo's search box, encountered similar frustration from owners on Asus's forum and eventually ended up on the P5N E SLI overclock guide page here. It's probably thanks to users on here that I didn't throw my rig out of the window.


----------



## Kirgan

Through the user "Bys0n" 2 years ago


----------



## Ned_Campose

yahoo.com


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Searching for a new case and saw an Armor case mod. Forgot who the user was though.







sorry man.


----------



## FieryCoD

There was a dude with tight pants on this forum, so I decided to join.

But seriously, found it through Google about my old E6600. I love OCN


----------



## charbs152

i found it while searching about my sig rig a few years back


----------



## Millillion

Stumbleupon, I was just stumbling one day and I came upon someones worklog so I decided to join because I was planning building the computer I have now and wanted to know more about computers.


----------



## [email protected]

Was Googling on how to overclock (I think)


----------



## Hobo

My Brother, CorryBasler, showed me this site when i was at home a few days ago for a break at Missouri State University! He found it from a Google Add!


----------



## SeigiSama

Been reading these forums a long time. Just recently joined. Probably through a Google Search or some such ^^


----------



## aroc91

Google


----------



## RAMDAC

I was googling once for a LP DK X38 Thread. There were hundreds of entries for LP DK P35, for LP UT X38, for LP LT X38 owners but OCN was the only place with the DK X38 Thread









Besides that it's also the only place with an active AMD Socket 939 faction, whose member I'm proud to be.

Or said it all with one sentence:
Once I got touched by the spirit of OCN, I can't be without it anymore.


----------



## shinigami

a topic i looked up


----------



## TestECull

I don't remember, to be honest...I'm just here


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hobo*


My Brother, CorryBasler, showed me this site when i was at home a few days ago for a break at Missouri State University! He found it from a Google Add!


Yep when he was home, he came in my room when i was on OCN, and then he was wanting an account, so me and him set one up and now he is helping out people just like me! He is 22 Years old! I found OCN by searching goolge on how to apply theramal paste if you can belive it! (When i build my first desktop in June for my 15th Birthday)


----------



## wierdo124

Somebody linked to a FAQ here on jumpstarting a PSU on my old home forum. It's the PC Hardware board over at GameFAQs


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think mine had to do with google. Actually, I had been trying to find something on overclocking my mobo in google, and it brought me here. Another member had the same mobo as I did, but it didn't give me info. So then, I was like, this site looks snazzy and started looking around and instantly became impressed w/ the community. 2 thumbs up though for all the Admins, Mods, Directors, and Supervisors for keeping this an enjoyable and organized site.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
from co-worker sunburnti

hot chick is that really you in your avatar?


----------



## Stianby

well, was searching for a Asus P5E overclock guide and stumbled in here.....
I wont be leaving any time soon.... it's my "happy place" . . . where my grandmother is sitting bent over a coolermaster case, trying to fit some SATA cables, and Jessica Alba is lapping my Q6600 in a skimpy bikini.....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stianby* 
well, was searching for a Asus P5E overclock guide and stumbled in here.....
I wont be leaving any time soon.... it's my "happy place" . . . where my grandmother is sitting bent over a coolermaster case, trying to fit some SATA cables, and Jessica Alba is lapping my Q6600 in a skimpy bikini.....

Fo sho she's a Screamin hot Dreamin chick in deed!


----------



## dcshoejake

googled overclocking a q6700 and a 780i, man this forum is awesome, ive learned soo much


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAMDAC* 
I was googling once for a LP said it all with one sentence:
Once I got touched by the spirit of OCN, I can't be without it anymore.









true dat!


----------



## -iceblade^

i was looking for an overclocking forum i could call home...

this is home and more


----------



## KamuiRSX

I was searching for keyboard painting info and found xtremesytems.com. On their site, they had a link to something that was on here and I found this community a hell of alot better than theirs.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
i was looking for an overclocking forum i could call home...

this is home and more









Now if we only come together to online game with our OC'd rigs that would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow thread revival lol. Google helped me find OCN when I needed some advice.


----------



## jarble

googled overclocking and now I am folding 24-7


----------



## Black Magix

Was looking for an E3110 for my rig and tankguys came up on froogle which led me here.


----------



## Murlocke

I think it was google.... that was over 4 years ago tho.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonez* 
I bought a PC pre-built which had an ASUS P5N E sli mobo and the settings were all on auto......those of you who have had one of these are probably laughing now. Well the board was unstable and crashed a few times and I was very much the noob just not knowing where to start.







:swearing:

I think I typed ASUS P5N E sli in to Yahoo's search box, encountered similar frustration from owners on Asus's forum and eventually ended up on the P5N E SLI overclock guide page here. It's probably thanks to users on here that I didn't throw my rig out of the window.










that's funny, I found OCN searching for the same board. That thread is a monster.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
that's funny, I found OCN searching for the same board. That thread is a monster.

And I found it thanks to this man....so you now all know who to stone, flog, and blame


----------



## xtascox

Found it through google when just learning what overclocking was.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
And I found it thanks to this man....so you now all know who to stone, flog, and blame
















and you stole my avatar!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


and you stole my avatar!










Hey, you are Toast and I am Tots, I merely borrowed the idea.


----------



## MuNcHeR23

I found OCN while researching the E4300's.. I had a question about my 4300 that another -well known- forum just couldn't answer, let alone make a response to with out their mods flaming me.. But here I was answered with in a few short minutes.. From then on I was hooked.. OCN is my #1 forum for Q&A.. That other -3 initialled- forum, all it's good for is getting into flame wars.. Someone should hit that big red button of theirs and shut it off..


----------



## Danbeme32

I found OCN when I was trying to find out about how to get 16 pipelines on my x800 pro. Back in the days when it was a hot item.

I joined but was never really active till the middle of last year. Been a ocn junky seen. I have my dose of ocn per day. I even log in with my cell phone here and there.


----------



## dutchdiosa

I was referred to overclock.net by a fellow member.

but...that has ceased.


----------



## catmmm

when i would have problems with my rig, i'd google what my problem was and i'd often get linked to this site. so i just decided to join


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Well I didn't find Overclock.net.
Overclock.net found me.


----------



## Gexx

I googled, "Getting a Q9450 to 3.6ghz" and overclock.net showed up.


----------



## ayim

lol my friend told me to come here to ask a question I'm about to ask somewhere else on this forum when I find the right forum >_________________>>>>>>>.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Google and thank god for google cause this is probably the best and most populated forum I have ran across. unlike that dookie tom's hardware garbage!!!!!!


----------



## cas_moreno

I was reading reviews from newegg and somebody mentioned this forum.


----------



## djhacker

Google searching learning how to overclock =P


----------



## Humanfactor

My friend Andr3az told me about OC.N and instantly i became addicted to it.


----------



## Krud

prolly google.


----------



## GivingHope

A friend told me about this site


----------



## dapip

Thanks to google,while searching and was looking for overclocking info..i saw the link and clicked it....and since then i have been learning and hooked to this site....


----------



## Marin

I wanted to OC my computer that I built.


----------



## nyxclusive1

I found this site on my OCing adventures reading and studying taking lessons from the pros.


----------



## waynex

When I first tried to overclock my old computer I went looking for a guide to explain ram timings and I came across this site in my travels.

I've never really been a forum person until I signed up here.

Very glad I did!


----------



## Shovah

I was googling on how to overclock some of my stuff and well came across this site, found that it was extremely large and though that I could get alot of help


----------



## Darkknight512

After I built my rig, I looked for a fan-fix for the HD 3850 because it was not going faster then 20%... and it was running at 90 degrees, and I came across this forum and guru3D, I think this is the first large forum I post everyday.


----------



## YOSHIBA

saw links to the p5n-d oc thread from asus forums been here since


----------



## wajeeh

google.ca


----------



## Anth0789

I found OCN by searching about overclocking on google.ca


----------



## [email protected]

Google, was looking for help on a problem and started browsing the forums and a week joined


----------



## feltadox1337

I was looking up reviews for the Thermaltake Armor+ on google, and I came across a Build Log from "toasty". I had a few questions and signed up. I browsed the forums a bit and liked it a lot.

Heh... and I also choose the Lian Li V2000 over the Armor because of OCN.


----------



## AlphaMackVega

I was overclocking my brain trying to find the answers that I needed when I came across this site. Google pointed me in the right direction


----------



## h00chi3

I was looking for E6600 oc tips and found this site.


----------



## GDP

I forgot already, google?


----------



## werds

Google - was trying to teach myself some info about CPU's and graphics cards about 2 or 3 rigs ago.


----------



## A Russian :D

was looking for Pr0n and found this....jk

i was googlling for Oc help and what it was


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Googling overclocking information and found this site and it's community extremely helpful.


----------



## alexyov

i wanted to learn how to overclock safely, and while doing some research i googled overclock and then found this site, my research stoped right there, here i got everything i need to know...


----------



## Black Magix

Tankguys


----------



## REDHAMMER999

someone mentioned overclocking your computer (via an email) and was going to charge $19.99 for a guide on howto do it. I'm a student so... Cheaper option was to find a forum, tried several and then found overclock.net which I have never looked away from since...


----------



## Mebby

From google-ing overclocking. lol


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Did a Google search for some tech. information and found this site. I signed up and never looked back!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

after i built my new computer i wanted to learn how to overclock it properly.
i never left....


----------



## Harry L

I came here following my heart！


----------



## CryWin

Google


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


Google


rofl. bump ftw!


----------



## Deathclaw

oh this is soooo old thread...
found overclock.net surfing and loking for some data
don't really know what at this point in time...


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I stumbled across it when searching for a rivatuner tutorial. I believe the tutorial was made by "kromar".


----------



## vwgti

Google.


----------



## nitd_kim

stumbled on it by searching on google a computer problem i had and someone on OCN posted something similar. so i joined and posted :] and here i am almost 3 years later


----------



## GroundZeroLight

google and my tech related searches


----------



## Hayday

i googled how to overclock and found this place.


----------



## Sno

Supernatural intuition.









Edit: I mean Google


----------



## tagurtoast

All my searches ended up been answered here so Yeah.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


All my searches ended up been answered here so Yeah.


same


----------



## headcase9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hayday*


i googled how to overclock and found this place.


same


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I don't remember who it was, but one of my "Friends" told me about this place, and I've been here ever since....


----------



## Gizmo

Wow....14 months and out of nowhere this thread came back! I love it...hands down one of my favorite threads on the site.

As for me (yet again): came about looking how to jumper a PSU...to anyone looking to make money (works great if you're in a small town), check out the local craigslist for broken computers (especially ones after lightning storms). Buy cheap, swap out a PSU, and you've got yourself a new rig.

Oh how I miss springtime in college (so many storms, so many computers...).


----------



## Hydraulic

I read the entire cm690 owners club(900 or so pages) and knew this was where i should be. and google for the search of cm690 mods


----------



## GekzOverlord

i think i was high out of my head and i was messing around in my bios and noticed my computer was showing a faster cpu speed then it should of, so around after and hour i come across ocn (trying to find out what hapened and why it was quicker, i never knew what overclocking was), only been here since begining of jan 2009 and my activity exploded around september time xD


----------



## iSpark

Was researching parts for a new computer build. Google rocks! I haven't built anything custom since the Abit BH6 motherboard days.

I have learned tons of info here!

I will say this though, it has cost me mucho money in the last 3 months, I have my sig rig done, and now I'm in the process of building two i5 systems for my sons.


----------



## reaper~

Through googling. I believe I was searching for a way to organized all the cables inside my case (I was using Antec 900 at the time and it was a PITA to do cable management).

Ended up found that "Rate my cable" thread and read all 200 pages of it. lol After that I lurked for a while before decided to join. Just something to do after my retirement as a mod on Sony's official PlayStation forums.


----------



## Paradox me

Four years ago I bought a Dell and learned about overclocking. Did some searching, ended up here, learned the BIOS was locked and went on my way. Remembered the site and after lurking for a while I signed up again last year.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

google.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

lulz, epic bump. I believe it was linked on tomshardware (where i previously resided), and i eventually moved here after i got fed up with THG. The 690 club helped too


----------



## om3n

I was searching for a computer forum to join and be active in. I had heard of overclocking when I started reading reviews for computer parts when I was planning on building my first computer about 3 years ago... then I googled overclocking and OCN came up.

It was a choice between OCN and HardForum for me... and OCN ended up winning because I liked the color scheme better ha ha ha









I'm really glad I picked OCN... I've come to love this place.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

I was searching about "How to's"on Google and I clicked a Overclock.net Thread and I ended up signing Up


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
All my searches ended up been answered here so Yeah.

same lol


----------



## chatch15117

http://www.google.com/search?client=...utf-8&oe=utf-8

Believe it or not. I had my mind set on a Phenom 965BE and M4A79T mobo.


----------



## PCCstudent

I saw a video on Utube about extreme watercooling rigs and CyberDruid had a few clips posted in the same fields. I liked his "waterfall" res. and contacted him and had him build me a custom res.

I pestered him so much about parts for a wc system he sent me here so I would stop bothering him.


----------



## shlunky

I surfed these forums "lightly" for a couple of years and figured, why not sign up? So I did. Couldn't tell you when that actually was. Like this thread, it has been a while.


----------



## Krusher33

Well... I googled for some things to help me trouble shoot my socket 939 board, it brought me here. Later I decided to replace the board, which meant getting new CPU and RAM. So I googled for answers for that as well, brought me here and Tom's Hardware. Didn't understand a dang thing at Tom's and didn't like the attitude of the answers people were giving there. But here was a friendly and very helpful place. Found answers and some laughs. Later I was curious about overclocking... googled it and again it brought me here (durch's guide to be specific). Still more questions and guess what? I googled it and it brought me here. Finally I said to myself that I might as well just sign up to the dang site and I'm glad I did.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

googled for answers and nearly every time i did that - overclock.net came up!


----------



## Sparky79

I was searching around on Google trying to find out why my new top of the line 680i board sucked so bad.


----------



## Snowblind

On WCReplays.com, a Warcraft III forum, someone posted a link to Rapexe's (sp) thread regarding the MSDN-AA Windows 7 offer. I very quickly realized just how awesome this website was, and signed up.

The timing was excellent as well. It was at just around this time that I began to get serious about computers. I'd been gaming my whole life and didn't know jack; I didn't even knew what a CPU or GFX card was.

A little ironic that I never did take advantage of the Windows 7 offer. Oh well. Being a member of OCN is far, far more valuable than saving some minor cash.

Also a tad ironic that Rapex's spiffy penguin avatar was the first thing that I ever saw on OCN.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Google


----------



## phospholipid

i was looking up what the best WCing was, and google pointed me here. been lovin it ever since


----------



## stanglx302

I was building my first ever computer and had a problem and Googled it. I ended up being on here all night just reading.


----------



## shadman

Every computer upgrade/suggestion/rage thread pointed to this site. Q8200 motivated me.


----------



## TIGR

Like so many others, Google! I've found my way here countless times in the past, whether by search engine or link from other forums (i.e. TPU). Just finally registered this week.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky79*


I was searching around on Google trying to find out why my new top of the line 680i board sucked so bad.


Lol same with me! God I hated that thing.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Saw an add in a really hott porno


----------



## Angmaar

I learned about it from a Youtube video (Rick Arter's video to be more specific).


----------



## Firestorm252

lets see... the first time I ran into this place I was a lurker.

google searching case mods dropped me off here.
then spent a few weeks checking to see the differences between Venice and Clawhammer.

then '06 came around and the dual-cores I as waiting for came out and 4 years later... I'm still using predominantly the same system


----------



## DShawgo

Google. Read some threads people seemed nice and Very helpful so I joined. You guys are great.


----------



## AMOCO

Googled,Was looking for overclocking sites and forums


----------



## sixor

google

i just wanted to oc my intel d101ggc


----------



## DaClownie

I was searching for build lists on google (SharkyExtreme, Anandtech, Tomshardware, etc.) After seeing all their budget builds, they always said they didn't overclock for the purpose of the benchmarks so they could compare apples to apples, but all their builds used E8400s (under $1000) range and said they were unbelievable overclockers.

Rather than just take their word for it, I proceeded to search on google for "Overclocking E8400". Needless to say, I found this site, started reading. That was back in July of 2009. I signed up in September after leaching as much information as possible. This site switched me from the DFI LanParty X38 I was going to buy for a GA-EP45-UD3P and lemme tell you, I couldn't be happier!

Now I just do my damnedest to make meaningful posts (doesn't always happen), help other users, and just enjoy myself here with the great people and information.

My girlfriend loves this site too. It keeps me quiet and I'm always reading. She comments that she's never seen anyone read as much as I do that isn't doing their thesis for Graduate School. I spend easily 4+ hours a day on this site, reading, comparing, etc.

She also laughs uncontrollably at the pictures some people post. The "pwned" pictures crack her up... as well as every picture she's seen in this thread so far.

Her exact quote as I'm typing this "I'm in heaven on this site. I love you because you are a funny intelligent nerd. This site is action-packed with the same thing." With that being said, you guys better stay away from my girl!


----------



## Harrier

Googling in an attempt OC my Dell Precision 390


----------



## killer290

Google

was looking 4 info's on building my first pc


----------



## Xzeara

Lord Xeb

^^^^^


----------



## ShortySmalls

i was searching abouit motherboards or something like that on google.. first like 2 pages were only overclock.net results


----------



## jearly410

I bought RAM locally through craigslist and the seller and I began talking about overclocking and he mentioned this site. Glad I bought that RAM.


----------



## computeruler

the googles!!!! Something along the lines of computer forum


----------



## blooder11181

google and

overclock cpu and gpu


----------



## Slider46

Didn't really lurk - just joined up in Jul/2008. Needed some tips on how to improve my first noob-tastic WC loop. Shortly thereafter I went back to air cooling









A single 80mm rad was not enough to cool a 7950GX2







Been here ever since.


----------



## btwalter

I was looking up how to OC my Athlon XP 1500+ and google led me hear


----------



## XiZeL

searching google for specs on some of the parts on my rig, then finally just made a topic here that became my rig


----------



## DevilGear44

Google nearly any computer problem or advice, and OCN is sure to be on the first page. I joined because of the great community, and I like the way the forum is set up. So many others are just cluttered and ugly.


----------



## UnAimed

Google


----------



## Allsop78

My buddies at work told me about this site. While I run my sig rig at stock, I do enjoy reading about OCing. And the news that gets posted also keeps me coming back as well.


----------



## cky2k6

I honestly have no idea. This was by far not the first pc forum I signed up for, but its really one of only three that I still visit.


----------



## franz

I just purchased a rig with a E6600 and a P5N32-E. I googled P5N32-E OC guide and the first entry was Robilars amazing sticky. I have been here ever since.


----------



## CyberDruid

I wish I could remember...I don't think it was a search engine. I somehow stumbled on OCN a few months after I had been lurking ProCooling Forums (now defunct). Maybe it was a cross link.


----------



## king_play334

Juggalo23451's youtube channel.


----------



## meticadpa

I was googling some things about Crysis and a 9800GX2, which I had at the time.

The First thread I ever viewed was by Girface.


----------



## Papang

Googling "Mod Contests 2009" for ideas and a place to try to compete. Now my home away from home for all hardware. (I'm from Mexico)


----------



## kimosabi

Searched overclocking and there it was. Go figure.


----------



## Syrillian

... I think I was born here. Everything before is hazy at best.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syrillian*


... I think i was born here. Everything before is hazy at best.


:d


----------



## calavera

I googled some problem I had I think, and found it to be a very useful site and it stuck


----------



## blkdog40

the google brought me here..
Been here a couple times over the past year for case mod ideas and researching motherboads. Finally joined as a registered user


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I found it through Google I think. I was looking for a new community, since my old one got packed full of newbs and fanboys.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I googled "overclock forum" after I bought my Q6600 and thus the headaches with the 750i and Q6600 started




























glad I got rid of those POSs


----------



## H-man

I Googled Overclock


----------



## Boyboyd

Countless google searches when building my first rig years ago. Bookmarked it then and joined 1/1/2008


----------



## Sethy666

Google is our friend...

I was looking of a solution to a OC problem with my then 8800GT GPU.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Pings

I don't think anyone else found it this way, but I had a problem and I used Google.


----------



## Cptownage

I was just researching motherboards and graphics cards and Google would always bring up posts from this site. So I decided to join it lol


----------



## highsticking

I was trying to learn about computer stuff in general and cooling in particular and a lot of searches pointed to this site.


----------



## cdoublejj

When looking up mods fora Toshiba Tecra M2, wich i totally modded!


----------



## BreakDown

i came looking for young boys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i came looking for young boys.


that... could be taken a number of ways.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


that... could be taken a number of ways.


you will never know which one i meant... unless of course, you are a young little boy


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


So.... how did you find us?


I was looking for parts for my computer and also bench test that I could do to see how it performed. I went to one site and they referred me here because they didnt want a newb on their forum asking them questions:swearing: in any regards I'm happy they sent me here, this place has some of the nicest and caring people I have come across in a forum, so glad I didnt stick around that crap site I went to first....dont ask cause i dont remember what site it was


----------



## TheNextLevel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
So.... how did you find us?

I did what I've been doing on a daily basis for years, consult the oracle...

I mean Google









This is a fantasic site, lots of helpful information and a great way to keep up with the latest technologies. Huge thanks to all who contribute and make this site what it is.


----------



## iscariot

Google


----------



## Sirrush

Google, back when I thought you only OC'd through software... ran across this site, and have learned a HELL of alot


----------



## Al8888

Google


----------



## skaramanga

surfed the net


----------



## Seabass7857

googled "overlocking" and voila, first option


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Found it over google while i was trying to Overclock a computer for the first time.

Got alot of help here so i decided to stay.


----------



## slickwilly

I consulted the all seeing eye


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I honestly found this forum looking at CaseMods and have visited it almost everyday since for a great many reasons.


----------



## Higgins

My classmate told me about it.


----------



## DeadP1xels

Cyberdruids being so FTW!


----------



## LCK

A friend mentioned it many times and eventually got me to make an account. It took me a while to actually use it though, but now I'm on here every day.


----------



## Ryahn

I found it from my brother


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Found it using google and overclocking my (at the time) new Kuma 7750


----------



## pioneerisloud

I've been stumbling across this forum for YEARS. Ever since it probably came up (2003 / 2004 roughly). Just randomly googling overclocking troubles I was having. Eventually signed up when I got my 939 rig going in 2005 (rig was together for a year before that though). Been hooked on it ever since







.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Funny, I found this site while I was at work. I do online marketing and I post a lot on message boards. While I was looking for websites I got extremely bored and started looking at computer parts, this site came up and now I have literally been on this site just about everyday. I love it here.


----------



## muels7

I found it on google when I was looking for info on parts for a build I was making. Before I found this place I didn't know anything about OCing. If I had, I would not have spent an extra $50 on my Q9650 over a Q9550


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

I actually found this site by typing random crap in my address bar when I was drunk and bored after coming back from the bar one day, I had heard a friend talk about "overclocking" his pc, and the first thing I typed was overclock.com, and nothing came up but a crap website, then my second was overclock.net, and there it was, my newest favoritest website! I have went from knowing almost nothing to being able to build high-end gaming pc's and overclocking them like a madman!


----------



## wizzle

I was looking for information on high-end custom PC's and I know the term overclock so I just typed in www.overclock.com, that didn't work so I tried www.overclock.net and ta da...I'm here.


----------



## zamdam

+ 1,296 Google


----------



## Pavelow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


+ 1,296 google


+ 1,297


----------



## Mr.Pie

i was on EOCF

then I randomly found this site through one of the posts on EOCF then I joined

and active on OCN, only going onto EOCF just to check it out


----------



## 98uk

Bisley_Bob suggested it to me in school circa 2006.


----------



## iliyas

Some guy on the other forum posted a link i followed and joined it


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Bisley_Bob suggested it to me in school circa 2006.


How do you have more than 8x his posts then? lol


----------



## Uncivilised

Mate went on it heaps and afta i joined I found that OCN was one of best pc communities


----------



## jackeyjoe

i needed help with flashing my cards BIOS to soft vmod it.... Didn't ever get around to it but i'm happy with its performance now


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

found OCN under 'overclocking' in google lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


How do you have more than 8x his posts then? lol


He lurks more than anything and just posts in BOC


----------



## DK_mz

i foung the site whilst looking for information prior to buying my EVGA 8800gt SSC back in 2007

EDIT: via google


----------



## AuraNova

I have no clue when. I'm sure it was years ago from some Google or Ask search, but never made a membership. I lurked more often in early 2009 and finally decided to become a member in early 2010. I'm not generally a big forum person.


----------



## anthony92

while on red tube.


----------



## Coz_411

I googled "How to overclock".


----------



## corx

Found about overclock.net when I was on google and when I was searching for some help about "how to overclock" etc.

Lurked around the forum about 2 months and then I decided to register. This place is awesome, the best thing is: everyone is friendly!


----------



## calavera

I think I googled some problem I had and ended up joining after a long time.


----------



## oc88

A friend recommended it.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

i liked pie and here i am









NAH

i actually dont remember







i think it was one of those little ads on yahoo























OH NO I REMEMBER

i was looking for a fix for my fan on the 8800 GT


----------



## Sast

Typed a random question in Google relating to my computer and it directed me to a post here!


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anthony92*


while on red tube.

















lol


----------



## aldfig0

people link to this forum all the time and it seemed nice so I made an account


----------



## Nawtheph

Had just got home from a mandated 120ish day vacation to a former Soviet Republic to my Dell XPS 4xx somethin I had bought while there. Did a Google search for a pc enthusiast website and found OCN. After browsing the site I regretted my decision to buy OEM. I lurked for a bit, became a member and still lurk mostly, looking up info as much as I can. After being an OCN member for a bit it was time to upgrade from my Dell and build my own machine. Haven't looked back since. Next step is to start folding for OCN


----------



## skatpex99

Was on another computer forum that had a link in a post to this site. I cant even remember what site I was on before lol.


----------



## allikat

Google, while looking for help in overclocking my new (at the time) AthlonII x2 240


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

google








i was looking for modding idea's for my Coolermaster CM690...xD


----------



## taintedmind

Google : Brings people together.

Same story for me, was googling about and stumbled across this site, so far it's awesome.


----------



## philhalo66

i searched Google for bad power supply and bam OCN was the first link


----------



## Am*

Same as most people here: Google.

Also I really liked the feature this site has which displays your rig. Makes it much easier for people to help you out rather than spamming threads with system specs. Also makes it much easier to show off good/crap systems heh (mine's the latter, as you can see).


----------



## Scorpion87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pavelow*


+ 1,297


+1,298


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*


+1,298


+1,299

Googled for Graphics Card Rankings.

I ended up with the Version 3 thread from the search.

Then, I stuck around, mooching off the great OCN for all things necessary in life.


----------



## Llamaman

notdeadyet told me to join and he said it was a better community and I have to agree with him.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Researching about building computers, specifically how to unlock a Phenom II X2 CPU lol


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I googled about mixing DDR400 2-2-2-9 (I think) RAM with DDR400 3-4-4-10 RAM or something to that effect.

Back when Venices, x800s, and 1 GB of RAM were the bee's knees. Ahhh, the glory days.


----------



## KG363

Googling the the CM 690. I came across the club, and joined a few months later


----------



## codejunki

Trouble shooting an old graphics card, and well, stumbled upon this!


----------



## Photograph

I had lurked here reading posts for a long time via various web searches (mostly Google) before I finally jumped in. Great little international geek community we have here


----------



## sLowEnd

Pretty sure I already posted in this thread but, I guess I'll repeat.

Overclock.net is the first thing that pops up on google if you search "overclock".


----------



## skatingrocker17

Google search probably. I think it was because I was looking into overclocking and buying a new motherboard. I got the board and it didn't fit in my Dell case. So then I needed a new case and one thing led to another and I had built myself a new computer. Oveclocked of course.


----------



## pzyko80

google while researching for my i7 build came here and never left lol was a stalker for a week then registered


----------



## BlankThis

Googled some Windows issue... Didn't even know what was inside a computer when I first joined


----------



## NightHawK360

I googled overclocking and found this forum.


----------



## Cha0s89

Researching information for building my first computer in January. Every time I needed information on something this site came up, been coming here since.


----------



## Enfluenza

google i mean bing








searched for help, found it here








i didnt know how to OC so i got all my knowledge here!


----------



## p-saurus

A few years ago, I was very excited because I had just purchased a brand new Radeon 2900XT for half price through an employee accommodation through my work. The card was pretty new and although I wanted an awesome 8800GTX, the price I got on the 2900 was too good to pass up. It was my first ATI card so I posted a few questions about it on the Futuremark forum and got flamed to high hell by Nvidia fanboys. A member there PMed me and pointed me in this direction and I've been lurking and occasionally posting here ever since.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Googled for a guide on overclocking the i7. Lurked for awhile, then joined a few weeks ago.


----------



## xd_1771

A lot of google links pointed to OCN so I decided to sign up


----------



## sweffymo

I was looking for help fixing RAID on my MoBo when I first built this rig.


----------



## hermitmaster

Google + overclock = me, here


----------



## Suprcynic

I was researching an MSI k9n2 SLI platinum Mobo.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
Google + overclock = me, here

x2


----------



## dominique120

I was investigating overclocking on google and it redirected me here here, one of the greatest sites I have ever joined


----------



## godofdeath

googled overclock


----------



## Tech-Boy

When I joined there was a banner at the top that Said

"Fold for OCN and Win Cash!" So I joined, as I was just getting into folding at the time. But after I joined I realized this forum is so much more precious than the cash and prizes that are given out for folding!


----------



## Jyr

I had a crazy idea to use two PSU's to power my HD 4850 and the rest of my system since my no-name PSU couldn't handle it.

I came across a complete guide here.









That was a couple years back, and I realized that my crazy idea was a widely accepted one and people had been doing it for years.









I joined and got active much later, though.


----------



## TheDude100

My first CPU overclock Q9300


----------



## mwl5apv

googled overclocking and computer forums when i was in the process of planning my first build. and here i am! :-D


----------



## wermad

first search result in google when I googled "can I run crysis on my [cough, oem] pc". I been sticking around here for almost two years


----------



## daydream99

I was in a dilemma on which gpu to buy.


----------



## lapengu

I love how nobody has commented on this in like a year, then all of a sudden, its back


----------



## ViSioNx

googled ALOT of different questions on overclocking ang basic hardware questions but i always ended up finding the answers here. so i figured hey lets join...beats the hell out of the nubs that spam the clan site im in.


----------



## lob3s

When my old motherboard wasn't working, I googled for a solution and I got directed here. And the rest is history...


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lapengu*


I love how nobody has commented on this in like a year, then all of a sudden, its back










ya i know i searched it because I was going to make one but theres already one here. and this is the thread that should go on and on

Sticky?


----------



## goodtobeking

Found while googleing how to OC my sig rig. Then started reading some threads, and now im hooked like its crack. I just can leave it alone.

I also vote for sticky


----------



## Sethy666

yeah, same...

Everytime a was looking for an answer, I ended up here.

The community was great and very helpful and Ive been here since.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Learning how to overclock


----------



## AMC

Google + overclock for me.


----------



## Eskanasi

I was researching Headphones and HF-FI equipment when I came across this sites audio section and their reviews for headphones and so on. Afterwords I was googling another porblem and this site had the solution so... well, I joined in order to post 'thankyou'.


----------



## Decepticon

Like many others...just random Googles about overclocking or video cards, etc. Eventually I figured if my searches keep bringing me here, why not just cut out the middle man (Google) all together!


----------



## rdr09

Through Google. I wanted to overclock my cpu after six months of owning it, then I found a member of OCN who was helping another member. Followed his/her tip and in 5 minutes achieved my goal. Still looking for that person to thank him/her.

Thank you whoever you are and thank you OCN!


----------



## Craiga35

This thread.

I was looking to see if anyone had any experience overclocking the opty 1354, as I was looking into buying one at the time. This was one of the first results in google. So thanks Google, and Fallenfaux!


----------



## jellis142

Was trying to overclock my E8400. Yahoo brought me here, but I forgot about it. After selling and moving to AM3, I was curious...so I tried to find out how to overclock with AMD. I was brought to here again...and it all started. Seriously, this site should have it's own magazine it's so helpful.


----------



## gerickjohn

Google.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Back in 2008 when I was a freshman in high school I decided to build my first rig. I somehow screwed up a lot of things and so I went to the internet asking questions. I also wanted to overclock my E8400 (the chip I had for my first build). I stumbled upon this site and EVGA Forums, but mainly I am only active on this forum because of how great it is!


----------



## FenrirXIII

I know this thread is really old, but ok I'll bite. XD

It's somewhat by chance, really. A friend asked how much I knew about computers and I was trying to talk myself up. he knows a lot more about PC's than I do and I didn't wanna sound like I was buying a new pc without a good 'home' so-to-say. So I brainstormed really quick and thought to myself "wait. there's a website called overclock or overclockers or something like that. yeah! *typetofriend* '_Yeah, I've been frequenting overclockers.net for awhile_.' There was a pause. Overclockers.net? do you mean overclockers.com or overclock.net he asked. I picked the latter thinking it was the less popular one and the rest is history.

If you read this you probably know who you are...so yeah. Guilty as charged. But Now I'm hooked! This is one of the 7~10 sites I visit every single day 3-5 times a day!


----------



## Zectron

Almost every time I googled something about PC hardware, one of the first links always directed to here. So I ended up here every once in a while in the past year or so, until I decided to bookmark the page and make an account. Since then I visit these forums almost every day, but I rarely post. There's not much to say here that hasn't already been said.


----------



## Berkay

I'm http://www.donanimhaber.com/ user. I was show on there.


----------



## Goaky

From the old Crysis-online that´s now called Strategyinformer.


----------



## Erick

Google


----------



## duox

every single computer question I've ever googled had this site in the top 10 links , so I eventually just started searching this site instead of google, and eventually joined when preparing to build my current system


----------



## Infinite Jest

I was trying to join NeoGaf for some pc building advice, but found out there was like a 2 month waiting list (turns out the site sucks anyway), so I tried various other pc hardware forums, in which no one seemed to know their ass from their elbow or even give a crap that they didn't know their ass from their elbow (won't mention any names). Eventually, I came across OCN and realized I had used the site in the past for all kinds of guides and reference material via Google. OCN is in a league of it's own when it comes to it's knowledge base and community support. So... I guess you could say I found you all on Google.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I blame the guy on post 36.


----------



## Maxxa

I find OCN guilty of not locking threads that are inactive for over a year!
Seriously though threads should auto lock after certain amount of inactivity only to be unlocked by the threads creator or mod.


----------



## garudaeagle1

Neighbour introduced me. No joke


----------



## a2hopper

Someone on the maximumpc forum directed me here, and I've never looked back.


----------



## t00sl0w

whenever i would google "worst forum ever" and/or "most trolls ever" i would get directed here...so i joined after a bit.

really though, i found it was the most active, and most informed of the PC forums i kept lurking.


----------



## Lynchie

Google


----------



## Lord Xeb

I was building my first machine and wanted to overclock. Tried MaximumPC, however, they where jerks. Toms was the same way. Then I found this place when trying to find a guide on my e5300 on google. I joined and soon fell in love. The rest is history.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Through the Almighty and all knowing

Google.


----------



## sunset1

last year I was trying to find out if anyone had used a clc to cool a gpu.. well I went to this popular site and was bashed for not following the popular thing to do..
then I saw cravinmilds build log on his 560 that he modded and I never looked back.. But seriously I have been in this game for about 20 years so im thinking I have crossed this path before .. or its just deja vu.

sunset1


----------



## connectwise

Searches in mechanical keyboards and good mice info inevitably brings you to ocn's vast knowledge database on it. After a while decided, why not join up and tell people that they're wrong on the internet? So I did, but I hate it's web format, reminds me of headfi.org.


----------



## s27ged

known about the site for many years from friends and online friends, but never actually registered and used but im now considering OC my CPU so looking for some advice


----------



## BubbySoup

I've known about the site for a long time, but what made me register today was the thread I found on the Phanteks Entho Primo, as I was looking for suitable reservoirs to mount on the backplate of the case, just to the left of the PCI card bay


----------



## Abs.exe

Looking for computers parts back in 2004-2005, I unfortunately joined a few years after but hey at least that's a few years with OCN without me trolling around lol


----------



## Ashuiegi

while looking for post / comment / oc result on the asus matrix hd 7970. googled it and one of the answer was a overclock.net post talking about the new matrix


----------



## mwl5apv

A few years ago when I decided it was time to build my first custom pc I literally just googled "Top computer forums" and OCN was the top result. Been around ever since


----------



## Crooksy

Found the forums when I was looking for help about a motherboard issue. The responses I got were great so I stuck around!


----------



## mboner1

Well apparently (looking back on my first post) I was contemplating buying a yamakasi catleap lol, about 18 months and a dozen monitors or so later i got my Qnix









Didn't take long to realize people on here know their stuff. Seems like the smartest people from every field hang out here. Some times it's good to just shut up and listen lol.


----------



## junkerde

they found me


----------



## Shaolin7

Like many others here, I was looking for a review of something (a power supply in my case) and was impressed by the well written, easy to understand vernacular your reviewer used (so non-technically advanced laymen like me can easily digest and understand the info). I started checking the forums, expecting the usual childish nonsense... but certainly came away refreshed by the maturity and pragmatism of the advice being given here. Really, good on all of you guys. It leaves a really good impression = )


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> they found me


Was there a cavity search or sodomy trial before they let you join?


----------



## francisw19

Like most, I was just doing research on PC parts. OCN links kept coming up on Google and it didn't take long to realize there's a lot of very knowledgeable people here.









Eventually, I just skipped Google and went straight to OCN!


----------



## Paradigm84

I was also researching components for a build, and OCN was the only forum I found that didn't look cluttered.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Last year I got my first mobo and CPU (FX6100 and ASRock 970). I searched for overclocking guides and tips and OCN stood out from the rest.

IMO the current AMD line up and the intel LGA 1156 and LGA 1366 systems are the best for new overclockers. Inexpensive and tons of potential.


----------



## 542652

i found this, when i started to be more interested about overclocking, and i learned overclocking basics from here, and those are helped me a lot


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> I had a hard time finding any forums where people at least sounded as if they knew what they were talking about when it comes to overclocking. Then I ran across overclock.net on google. The site has been super helpful!


Essentially the exact same thing for myself as well.

Just was in the process of buying the build i have in my sig and wanted to be sure I knew 100% about it, not being a fan of going to a large amount of websites, I found OCN and this has been my #1 go to site for any questions or issues.

Its been a massive help! I suggest it to ALOT of people on if they ever have any questions about anything


----------



## darronbrown

Pinterest, searching ideas on case mods and water cooling.


----------

